# Key Lime Squeezer/Reamer



## marquartpj (Sep 11, 2002)

Can anyone recommend a reamer or juicer to deal with the very small size of key limes? Everything I have seen or tried is too large.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

The Mexican Lime Juicer is your best choice. I'm attaching a link to one on Cooking.Com just so you know what it looks like.

Mexican Lime Juicer


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Too bad it's aluminum. That much acid and aluminum can't be optimal for flavor and quality.

Phill


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I squeeze all citrus, especially grapefruit and oranges, in a WEAREVER brand citrus juicer and don't notice any changes in flavor. The juice usually goes into screwdrivers.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Williams Sonoma and Sur la Table both have nifty little lemon and lime squeezers that are like the one Risa mentioned, but are coated with ?plastic - ?porcelain - so there's no interaction. I love 'em. In the true spirit of commercialism, they have one specifically for lemons, and one for limes, which is a tad smaller. I got the lemon one, and use it for both -works just fine!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I failed to mention in my previous post that the WEAREVER citrus juicer is made of aluminum.


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Have you considered buying bottled key lime juice? I make so many desserts with key lime juice at work, there is no way I would have time to squeeze those little boogers........

~Shimmer~


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

In a pinch, I've halved the fruit, made little slashes in the cut surface, and squeezed it while reaming with a fork. I squeeze the fruit against the fork. Works for me.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've got one of those tapered wooden reamers like Jeff Smith used on his shows. Works great for limes and lemons in their various sizes, but is too small for oranges and larger citrus.

Phil


----------

